
Coronavirus: The NHS workers wearing bin bags as protection - caution
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-52145140
======
malandrew
This seems to be the story for pretty much every healthcare system, regardless
of how it is funded/administered.

Single payer or privatized doesn't seem to make a difference. No system has
been designed to respond to an unforecasted surge in volume. Neither is
incentivized to do so.

If there is healthcare system that has done fairly well with regard being able
to provide PPE to medical staff, it's China, which suggests that the key
factor is having manufacturing capability.

This makes me think that countries shouldn't have strategic reserves of PPE,
but should have strategic reserves of PPE manufacturing capacity. Having the
manufacturing capacity also eliminates the risk of expired PPE once it is
finally needed. The goal should be to manufacture a buffer that is constantly
being used up and that you have the ability to replenish without supply chain
concerns.

My understanding is that the H1N1 "crisis" in 2008 nearly bankrupted the only
mask manufacturer in the US. Seems like businesses of importance to national
security like this should be guaranteed completely interest-free government
financing, so there is little to no risk of failure should they respond pro-
actively with investments due to an anticipated epidemic/pandemic.

~~~
harvey9
I'd rather see a government order commitment. They should get cheap enough
finance from the market with an order commitment.

~~~
malandrew
Can you elaborate on how that would work and the pros and cons? I'm curious

~~~
harvey9
I figured if the government commits to buying 10 million units with the only
proviso being that they meet quality spec that leaves the onus on the
manufacturer to meet spec. My worry was that if the government is an investor
then there's more risk of misaligned incentives.

